# Changing gear on a Triban 3



## phillc (5 Aug 2012)

Sorry about the stupid question, l have just bought the above bike, have not ridden one for years. have not got a clue how the gear change works. Went out on it this morning pressed the little levers on the brake levers gently down expecting the gears to changed and nothing happened. Before I phone decathlon and make a fool of myself am I missing something I should be doing. I would be grateful for quick replies as I need to contact them if somethings wrong.

Happy Cycling
Phill


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2012)

Press the brake lever inwards to change up, and if it's lower end Shimano STI there is a lever on the inside of the brake hood to change down. You do need to be pedalling for the gears to change.


----------



## phillc (5 Aug 2012)

fossyant a big thank you for stopping me making a fool of myself, it works just like you said.

happy cycling
phill


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2012)




----------



## phillc (5 Aug 2012)

Throw a anchor off the back and hope for the best Uncle Mort.

Happy and Safe cycling
phill


----------



## defy-one (5 Aug 2012)

Don't listen to them about braking. If you push the little button on the top of the headset, the parachute will deploy and speed will decrease :-)


----------



## NeonXIII (12 Sep 2012)

Hi, total newb here so forgive me but I still don't quite understand how to change gears on my Triban 3.
I assumed it was the little thing sticking out on the left but that's not working x_x

://i46.tinypic.com/2821b9s.jpg


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2012)

NeonXIII said:


> Hi, total newb here so forgive me but I still don't quite understand how to change gears on my Triban 3.
> I assumed it was the little thing sticking out on the left but that's not working x_x


 

See reply number 2 above from Fossyant.


----------



## NeonXIII (12 Sep 2012)

Hahaha! I'm ashamed to admit that I took pressing the brake lever inwards as simply squeezing the brake lever... Which of course just caused me to slow down...

I've figured it out now though, thanks!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Sep 2012)

NeonXIII said:


> Hahaha! I'm ashamed to admit that I took pressing the brake lever inwards as simply squeezing the brake lever... Which of course just caused me to slow down...
> 
> I've figured it out now though, thanks!


 
Don't worry, took my husband 3 days for _me to tell him_ how to change gear... and it wasn't even my bike... not that obvious to those not in the know...


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

Bring back down tube shifters.


----------



## LosingFocus (12 Sep 2012)

I had the same thing when I picked up my roadie. Looking back, me and the father-in-law standing in the garden pressing random bits trying to get the gears to move was hilarious.


----------



## Robxxx7 (12 Sep 2012)

been there and done that myself .....


----------



## BrumJim (13 Sep 2012)

I was stood in the bike shop looking clueless, trying to understand the instruction "Push the levers in".


----------



## Frankieabbott (14 Sep 2012)

Bit af a shock but now that I have my specs on I see that the topic heading was 'Changing gear on a Triban 3', and not 'Taking gear on a Triban 3' !


----------

